# best places to fish for sharks right now ???



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

looking for any advice on shark fishing techniques , bait , rigging ...... help much appreciated


----------



## PFFNJR (Jun 29, 2010)

Ive caught them drifting in the bay by the 23 - 24 bouys during the summer using live menhaden. not sure if they are in the bay right now though. Good luck.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Just a thought. *Don't*. There are so many things that are good to eat and equally fun to catch. Just leave 'em alone. Are you gonna eat them or mount them? If not, find something else to fish for. You can get an equally long boring pull from a stingray or catfish. Always happy to see you holding one up by the snout for a photo op before you dump it unceremoniously into the harbor where you dock/retrieve your boat, but what good does that do? You were certainly never in danger or at risk. No real victory there. Just one more dead apex predator, a snapshot, and no meat on the dinner table. What a waste.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Always happy to see you holding one up by the snout for a photo op before you dump it unceremoniously into the harbor where you dock/retrieve your boat, but what good does that do? You were certainly never in danger or at risk. No real victory there. Just one more dead apex predator, a snapshot, and no meat on the dinner table. What a waste.


That is so wrong! Not everyone cares to haul the dieing shark abord to go to the ramp and "pose" for pictures.

Some of us prefer to fight the apex predator and release them to fight again! I have never posed or so much as even took a pic of a shark I caught from 6 inches to 12-14 foot hammer heads.

Not too many fish will put up the fight of a 1,000# hammerhead on 130# stand up gear.

Brent


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont know if you guys have ever eaten black tip shark before but it is absolutely amazing. It sounded like flappin was saying that shark wasnt any good to eat. I totally disagree.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Who left the door open and let peta in...go catch sharks, they put up a good fight and if treated right after catching are really good on the grill. The shoal just outside and the area just inside the pass are good place to fish from a boat. The beach at Ft Pickens or Johnsons Beach if surf fishing, peices of menhaden or chunks of bonita work well, heavy wire leader...longer than the sharks you expect to catch. I've always done better at night. Good luck.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tell It to the billfish guys............*



flappininthebreeze said:


> Just a thought. *Don't*. There are so many things that are good to eat and equally fun to catch. Just leave 'em alone. Are you gonna eat them or mount them? If not, find something else to fish for. You can get an equally long boring pull from a stingray or catfish. Always happy to see you holding one up by the snout for a photo op before you dump it unceremoniously into the harbor where you dock/retrieve your boat, but what good does that do? You were certainly never in danger or at risk. No real victory there. Just one more dead apex predator, a snapshot, and no meat on the dinner table. What a waste.


This is just the kind of uneducated response that gives sport fishing for 
sharks a bad rep. It's quite obvious this individual has no knowledge of
how most people shark fish or the fact that they make excellent table
fare if properly handled and cooked correctly.
Your handle flappininthebreeze certainly fits your style of thinking on this subject. I tagged and released over 25 large costal sharks last year and never got in a boat and as far as no danger I don't think thats completely true as the chart shows people are being attacked. Thats certainly not my reasoning for fishing for sharks but it does despell the myth that we're never in danger from sharks. It's amazing that you would actually come on a fishing forum and recommend someone not fish for something. The FWC says we can catch and keep (if we choose) one shark per day and theres no season restrictions like alot of other game fish. If your soul reasons for fishing are meat and mounting then may I suggest you find a buthcher shop with whore house in the back. Shark fishing is an IFGA recognized sport with all the history and records as any other game fish. Next time you think you want to tell someone your thoughts on something you have no clue about just *DON'T. *


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

shark fishing FTW!!!

:rockon:


----------



## Troutfisch (Jan 30, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Just a thought. *Don't*. There are so many things that are good to eat and equally fun to catch. Just leave 'em alone. Are you gonna eat them or mount them? If not, find something else to fish for. You can get an equally long boring pull from a stingray or catfish. Always happy to see you holding one up by the snout for a photo op before you dump it unceremoniously into the harbor where you dock/retrieve your boat, but what good does that do? You were certainly never in danger or at risk. No real victory there. Just one more dead apex predator, a snapshot, and no meat on the dinner table. What a waste.


Wow...not about to condone any illegal actions anyone else may have taken here, but your view on shark fishing in general is misguided to say the least.

Sharks are far more resilient than you believe. I've caught several large bull sharks in my home state of Texas and even brought a few in the boat for a quick photo op and safely released them with no complications to date. And hey, if someone wants to eat a legal shark then what's the harm in that if its within state or federal regulations? As previously mentioned, blacktip steaks are delicious.

The fact is sharks are great sport and a blast to catch, especially for kids. If you've never put a child on a shark and seen their face light up, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

weve had a shark on land for 5 or 6 minutes, and still very much alive to say the least. ive gotten tail whipped in the calf enough times to know there not goin without a fight


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Flappin...really? no one is going to make the bull or blacktip shark extinct by catch and release I promise you, back when that was what we fished for it was not uncommon to catch 20 in a night, offshore around rigs, 99% released unharmed and these guys on the beach probally do alot more for the sharks than you do trust me..you want to cry? go tell the longliners that kill millions in our oceans for the FINS!!!! or just because they bite the bait. You barking up the wrong tree here.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just outside of the pass, west side, just over Caucas Shoals(that narrow area that sometimes has breaking waves). Plenty of black tip and Spinners. Water quality is generally pretty clear, so, anchor up, use light wire leader and fresh dead bait. You can chum too if you want. 

Nothing big, but plenty of fun on medium action gear.

By the way... I sometimes target Bull Reds, though I cannot keep them. I try hard to return them to the water healthy.

Sportfishing is mostly about catching LARGE fish, but releasing them afterward.

Jim


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I took Flappinginthebreeze to mean if you are not going to eat it, then release it which most of you are saying that you do. I love to catch a shark, but I have no use for it so I cut them loose. Photo opportunity can be on board as you are cutting the line so that I can have fun catching him too. I have eaten grilled shark but just never acquired a taste for it.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

for someone visiting our area like relatives and friends etc. they all want to catch a shark its the thrill of a potential maneater i guess.. I dont usually target sharks but I do usually have a shark rod when patrolling the bar or chumming for cobia, they are a blast to catch, jumping and burning off line like crazy, and even when eating fish we targeted all the talk is how tough the shark faught, and since the ban of finning we have plenty of them they start showing up now with bait specially the big ones eatin cobia on the way and stay all summer and fall, my friends have most luck at ft. pickens on gulf side with a yak for taking bait out and either jack crevalle, bonita or Menhadden, I have had some good blackfin, but for me its either Tigershark or mako are best for eatin, and they need to be smaller ones for eating for me nothin over 4 ft, Save Our big Sharks gotta have a dispossal and bait herders :yes:

also good tip to use hooks that corrode quiker so not to get near chompers just cutem loose quickly :hurt:


----------

